
Musicians Embrace the iPad, Leave Sheet Music at Home - JamesLowell
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2011/08/musicians-embrace-the-ipad-leave-sheet-music-at-home/243726/#.Tku0c-VLp5A.hackernews
======
morganpyne
I have a vague memory of a HNer announcing a project similar to (or perhaps it
actually was) the referenced Padrucci app a while ago here. Anyone remember
what it is I'm referring to and can they confirm if it's the same app?

I love the idea of this and it seems like a no-brainer purchase for any
musician who reads sheet music.

~~~
trin_
i think it was actually etude.

